# skull cap???



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

You will eventually end up with bugs in it.


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

yeah seen it done but think its makes a poor mount clean off the hide and meat and get your self the right stuff and do a nice wraped one


----------



## woodshed (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok thanks


----------



## buckslayerII (Nov 5, 2004)

Anyone have any unique ideas for wrapping one? Want a rustic look.....


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

I think that if you used an old piece of barn siding it would help for the rustic look. Maybe you could even find an old fence post that has a flat side to it and mount it that way.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

this might not be the CORRECT way to do it, but ive seen my buddy do over 50 of them the way you are thinking... never had bugs in them yet and they are OLD...
he skins the skull cap and scrapes all the meat off the bone and skin without taking the skin completely off.. he leaves it attached around the antler burrs... once clean, he rubs borax on the bone and skin... (i would probably reccomend dry preservative powder but hes been using borax all this time with no issues) he then runs a needle through the skin across the back of the skull cap corner to corner a few times to hold the skintight, and lets it dry that way, then attatch to a panel any way possible... 

the taxidermists way tould be TAN and sew the hide back on, but the "do it yourself way" that many people do is how i stated above... good luck!


----------

